# Rubik's Cube Volunteering Opportunity



## Aoden Teo (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi everybody! I'm Aoden with the Singapore Rubik's Cube Club (you can read more about us here). I'd just like to reach out to see if anybody is interested in volunteering to give free Rubik's Cube Lessons to beginners via zoom. Just to be clear, you DO *NOT* NEED TO BE SINGAPOREAN to volunteer for this. A little bit of background on this project: Last year, we started a project to help people learn to solve Rubik's cubes for free via zoom. The idea was that a lot of people were attempting to learn to solve because of COVID, but I personally knew many people who got stuck at specific steps of tutorials or just couldn't grasp certain concepts etc. Since it's always easier to ask questions and have doubts clarified when learning from a real instructor, we provided access to real instructors via zoom in hopes of growing the cubing community in Singapore. About 6 months after we started this, we ended up being featured on the Radio in Singapore, which resulted in a massive spike in demand for lessons. 

At this point, the demand has far exceeded the capabilities of our few volunteers, and we really would appreciate additional help with this project. If anyone is interested in volunteering, you can contact us by email at [email protected]. In the event you would like to use this for volunteer hours for school (I know some schools require students to clock up a certain number of volunteer hours), we would be willing to certify your involvement, though do check with your school to make sure that this activity meets their requirements (we'd be happy to answer any questions your school may have). Just to be clear, these lessons are completely free for participants, and you won't be paid, everything is purely on a voluntary basis. (On the bright side, since you're not being paid, this can probably count towards whatever volunteering requirements you might need to meet for your school). If you have any questions, don't hesitate to email us. Thanks so much for taking the time to read this.


----------

